# Commercial Bid Help!!!!



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

I need a little help bidding on this lot its 114,510 sq ft and they want it plowed and salted. How much would you charge to plow 1-3 4-6 and so on. Also how much salt would you apply (yards/tons) for an average one time application, i know that it depends on conditions and everything. Also what would you charge to apply, they sell it for $75 a yard down the street bulk at a supply place.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

With the truck you have listed I would think 3 hours max. That is no cars in the lot, I could work around the trailers. If you have plowed and it is not snowing 1 ton of salt. Trying to melt out 1/2" of snow maybe 1 1/2 to 2 tons. I only have 1 contract that pays at different depths. Upto 6" is X and over 6" is 2X.

You will need to change your pricing structure. There is a gap from 3 to 4. It needs to be 1-3, over 3 to 6, over 6 to 9 and so on. You might all ready know that but I thought I would just remind you. I am sure at 3.5 they would pay for the 1-3.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

cet;409234 said:


> With the truck you have listed I would think 3 hours max. That is no cars in the lot, I could work around the trailers. If you have plowed and it is not snowing 1 ton of salt. Trying to melt out 1/2" of snow maybe 1 1/2 to 2 tons. I only have 1 contract that pays at different depths. Upto 6" is X and over 6" is 2X.
> 
> You will need to change your pricing structure. There is a gap from 3 to 4. It needs to be 1-3, over 3 to 6, over 6 to 9 and so on. You might all ready know that but I thought I would just remind you. I am sure at 3.5 they would pay for the 1-3.


So you think about 2.5 truck hours and 2 yards of salt will cover? I just noticed the inches thing i was just throwing some numbers. Do you charge double what you pay for salt applied. Ex: $75 material $150 applied


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

DuallySnoPusher;409243 said:


> So you think about 2.5 truck hours and 2 yards of salt will cover? I just noticed the inches thing i was just throwing some numbers. Do you charge double what you pay for salt applied. Ex: $75 material $150 applied


Yards and tons are two seperate critters. Most guys go by a ton. 
Charge for salt what you charge to plow. It works.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

T-MAN;409286 said:


> Yards and tons are two seperate critters. Most guys go by a ton.
> Charge for salt what you charge to plow. It works.


The only reason that i am asking by the yard is because that is they way that the supply place sells it, they have a 1 yard bucket on their loader. Thanks


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Bid Help*

As Far As I Could See A Class A Plow Driver 3-3.5 Hrs, Day Visit (clear Drive Lanes Entrances And Exits) 1 Hr Per Visit
Salt 1.5 Tons Light, 2-3 Heavy Appliaction


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Im sorry but if it takes you guys 3 hours to plow and salt that place you need to press on the gas pedal or something.

Looks like a 2 hour site to me tops.

And I may get flack for it but I think you can do that site easily with one ton or a little less.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Snowpower;414904 said:


> Im sorry but if it takes you guys 3 hours to plow and salt that place you need to press on the gas pedal or something.
> 
> Looks like a 2 hour site to me tops.
> 
> And I may get flack for it but I think you can do that site easily with one ton or a little less.


Trust me if Snowpower says HE can do it in "2 hours" then it will take ANYONE else at least 3 and half again as much salt, After all his name is SNOWPOWER not POWERJOKE(i used to have a psd)

Sorry for getting off topic but my vote is for 3-4+ hours also with obsticles and not damaging anything but i am not real sure on the salt, Which way does the building set and how much of the lot is shaded


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;415543 said:


> Trust me if Snowpower says HE can do it in "2 hours" then it will take ANYONE else at least 3 and half again as much salt, After all his name is SNOWPOWER not POWERJOKE(i used to have a psd)
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic but my vote is for 3-4+ hours also with obsticles and not damaging anything but i am not real sure on the salt, Which way does the building set and how much of the lot is shaded


You just can't let it go, can you? LOL

I'm pretty sure 3 hours will more then do it, give or take an hour. Hope this helps. LOL

3 hours is my final answer. Deal or No Deal.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i dunno but its gonna take some serious time to salt that lot with an *8"* spreader how many trips back and forth to fill that thing up do ya think it will take? lol just bustin ya.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I could have that place plowed out in an hr with an 8ft straight blade with a 2-4 as long as cars weren't there. I would say $245 2"-4" and $140 for salt


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

On the low end

1-3 $1500
3-6 $2500
6+ 3-6 rate plus $300 per inch


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

procut1;415676 said:


> On the low end
> 
> 1-3 $1500
> 3-6 $2500
> 6+ 3-6 rate plus $300 per inch


We would love to get those prices around here maybe we should move..


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I cant see going any cheaper.

$245? for hours of plowing?

Youre better off taking 5 driveways that can be done in half an hour for all 5 for $245


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

I am with PROCUT 

SCOTTSCAPE if you are serious about moving consider yourself with a job LOL 

On second thought how much experiance do you have "AN HOUR" c'mon it'll take longer than that


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

An hour....haha with a pickup

It would take more than an hour with a loader and pusher box.

You would be there all dam day with a pickup and still not finish one round.

Look a little closer.

Im surprised that place even wants a per push contract.

I guess if they can get someone to do a $75,000 a year contract for $245 a storm it sure makes sense to them. I sure hope the facility manager doesnt shoot soda through his nose when he hears that price. Im sure hes gonna think youre joking.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

There are roughly 175-200 (yes count them) parking spots in the parking lot not including the loading docks, ent. ways and drive lanes. From the roof this place looks a hell of alot bigger than it is but its not. We do most of our large lot bidding by aerial view anyway so lets not kid ourselves that I don't have experience with these photos. With one truck windrowing most of that lot with a 2-4" and not the heavy heavy wet stuff it would take me no more than an hr with NO cars in the lot. There are no curbs besides the islands, no walkways in the middle. We also take care of alot of driveways but there isn't as much of a demand for them beings that most driveways the average home owner can take care of with a shovel oppose to a lot plus there are a lot of average joes that go out buy their brand new plow and have no use for it besides to go through a neighborhood door to door asking if they can take care it for $15-20 bucks. So if you've got 5-6 driveways in one area for $45 and there isn't as much drive time required then I'd be all for it and we do have those but we here in central ohio do not have such a demand beings that we average only 3-4 plowable occurences per year. Again as said if you can get those numbers on this lot then great, im glad because this industry gets lower every year.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

If you can do that place in an hour.

Come to NY for the winter and Ill pay you $250 an hour to plow for me in one of my trucks.
Ill make a killing.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hell ill do $500 an hour


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Scottscape;416368 said:


> There are roughly 175-200 (yes count them) parking spots in the parking lot not including the loading docks, ent. ways and drive lanes. From the roof this place looks a hell of alot bigger than it is but its not. We do most of our large lot bidding by aerial view anyway so lets not kid ourselves that I don't have experience with these photos. With one truck windrowing most of that lot with a 2-4" and not the heavy heavy wet stuff it would take me no more than an hr with NO cars in the lot. There are no curbs besides the islands, no walkways in the middle. We also take care of alot of driveways but there isn't as much of a demand for them beings that most driveways the average home owner can take care of with a shovel oppose to a lot plus there are a lot of average joes that go out buy their brand new plow and have no use for it besides to go through a neighborhood door to door asking if they can take care it for $15-20 bucks. So if you've got 5-6 driveways in one area for $45 and there isn't as much drive time required then I'd be all for it and we do have those but we here in central ohio do not have such a demand beings that we average only 3-4 plowable occurences per year. Again as said if you can get those numbers on this lot then great, im glad because this industry gets lower every year.


I use the number of parking spots to figure out pricing too, but come on there's over 2.5 acres of pavement. I


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

being a computer guy, i use an online calculator perhaps this might help you

I ran the 2.5 acres into sq ft and pulled this out
In other calculations I did last year I found the depths over 4 inches to be a little high however I used the 2 to 4 as my starting point to figure out the times and calculated an hourly charge I wanted to make. I like to take my hourly charge and find out what I can make per push. Around here I cant get them to bite on a depth charge, everyone wants it plowed after 2 inches and they dont care if it dumps or just 2 inches they want to same price so the price is higher per push. I didnt get many dumps last year so this year I based my prices on the times listed in the 2 to 4 inches and I wanted to make $80 to $100 a hour so my price would be $300 per push. I set my presedent and calculate my time then I upgrade my equip so I can go faster next year. 

SUMMARY 
Total Sq. Ft 108898 
Total Acres 2.49 
PLOW TIMES 
Truck With 8' Plow 
Depth.....Time To Plow 
2"-4" 3:20 
4"-6" 7:30 
6"-8" 8:19 
8"-12" 9:09 
Truck With 9' Plow 
Depth.....Time To Plow 
2"-4" 2:29 
4"-6" 5:36 
6"-8" 6:14 
8"-12" 6:51 
SideWalk Clearing 
Unit......Time To Clear 
Shoveler 0:00 
SnowBlower 0:00 
ATV 0:00 
DE-ICING AGENTS 
SALT MAG 
Lbs. 1470.123 871.184 
Tons 0.74 0.44 
Bags 29.4 17.4


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I would say there is alittle less than 2 acres there. I said that there were 175-200 parking spaces there.. thats around 18000 sq/ft roughly. This isn't including the drive lanes entrances and etc. which I would say is about another 18-20k sq/ft, maybe more if you say so but nothing over 30k sq/ft. There is 43,560 sq/ft in an acre. That puts us just over 1 acre if your at 50k sq/ft. So the average 8ft straight blade and average operator within an average lot can push around an acre an hr and thats not all windrowing like this lot is mostly. So with your configuration of this lot being over 2.5 acres im finding very difficult to come to. I still find this lot only taking me an hr.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just went with someone elses estimate of acres. Give me the total sq ft and I will run in in the calculator see what I get.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

So I just got done reading your post MIDTOWNPC. If there are 175-200 parking spaces which no one argued with me about YET. So I just checked the specs on an average parking space of being around 250 sq/ft so at 175 parking spaces that would put us at 43750 (190 sq/ft over an acre). So in my last post I made miscalculations of a parking space being 96 sq/ft (12x8=96). So I find out there is twice as much sq/ft in the average parking space (around 250 sq/ft), fine. Still puts us at 2 acres and an 8ft straight blade being able to plow on average 1 acre per hr and as said thats not windrowing the whole lot as said again and before. Now it comes down to price we've got around 100k sq/ft with your calculations that I agree with somewhat and we're at 2 hrs again with the average operator not windrowing the piss out of this lot. So with procuts $1500 1-3" on the low end he is making $750 an hr. Not happening.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the acre per hour is in a perfect world, there is many times it will take more time vs times that it will take less time. Leave your self some room to negotiate if you have to and also dont forget if you get enough per push contracts go buy some wings and you can save your self some more time. Last year 3 of my contacts were per hour, and 4 were per push no matter how much snow. Plow at 2 inches. The per hour ones were all very big factories, where the lot changed alot because of trailers moving, cars and involved comming back many times on some cases. 

If you give me the sq ft you want me to run in the calculator I will


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Scottscape;416651 said:


> So I just got done reading your post MIDTOWNPC. If there are 175-200 parking spaces which no one argued with me about YET. So I just checked the specs on an average parking space of being around 250 sq/ft so at 175 parking spaces that would put us at 43750 (190 sq/ft over an acre). So in my last post I made miscalculations of a parking space being 96 sq/ft (12x8=96). So I find out there is twice as much sq/ft in the average parking space (around 250 sq/ft), fine. Still puts us at 2 acres and an 8ft straight blade being able to plow on average 1 acre per hr and as said thats not windrowing the whole lot as said again and before. Now it comes down to price we've got around 100k sq/ft with your calculations that I agree with somewhat and we're at 2 hrs again with the average operator not windrowing the piss out of this lot. So with procuts $1500 1-3" on the low end he is making $750 an hr. Not happening.


He simply stated at the top there is 114510 sq ft. Great your at 2 hrs now, you were at 1 hour before. There's 2.6 acres of pavement and I would bid 3 hours min. I will agree that Procut is high on price though but if he really gets $1500 for a place like that, the more power to him.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh yah, if you can get that much like JD Dave said. Take it to the bank and run. There are places I charge alot more for, one cause they have certain needs and want different service. 

If anything the calculator tells you how much time it should take. I base alot of things off of that. I also find the smaller the lot the more lots I can take and I tend to make more over all then plowing one uge giant mall.


----------

